# Cuban Fattie w/ Q-view



## slabtastic (May 28, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm trying to keep with my streak of smoking something every weekend I can and at the same time trying something I've never done before.

This week I wanted to make a Cuban fatty. Eskay Mild sausage chub ( because thats all that was available) Swiss cheese, Ham, Mustard, Shoe string chopped potato, and sandwich stacker pickles. As suggested I made a cajun southern  potato salad and steamed corn on the cob. It took about 5 hours at 225-230, I think mostly because I used 2 lbs of chub meat ( ahah). I had to use 2 lbs because the 1 just wasn't consistent enough, and probably because the i didn't have wax paper, only press and seal paper, and it was all over place. I also forgot to wrap and roll with the saran wrap before placing the bacon on top.

I used the chopped potato's to mimic some starchyness of bread from  the traditional sandwich. In the future I'll probably cook the potato's a little prior to fattie insertion just to make them a little softer. They didn't soften up the way I had figured they would have but were very. I'll also add a few more pickles, the 4 in the fattie just didn't get distributed enough.

Enough with the talk and on with the Q-view.


----------



## scarbelly (May 28, 2012)

Looks like a great fattie for sure


----------



## slabtastic (May 29, 2012)

Thanks! I think making the bacon weave is my favorite part


----------



## smokinhusker (May 29, 2012)

Looks great and an awesome idea! I make my fatties now with 2 lbs of meat.

A helpful tip I learned here for rolling them out fairly even, is in a gallon size resealable bag. 

I put the meat in the bag and seal it except for one corner, smash the meat down and use my rolling pin to even it out.

Then I open the sealed end and cut each adjoining side with a sharp knife or scissors and use the bag to roll it.


----------



## slabtastic (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Husker, 

Did you notice that the cook time was longer because the larger amount of sausage used?

I tried the gallon bag, the sausage stuck to it  and pulled holes in it when i separated the bag from the meat. Rolling it in the bag was great until I cut the plastic off and the sausage came up, so i patched it and rolled on the wax paper. I was able to improvise but it was a little frustrating at first.


----------



## billyj571 (Jul 14, 2012)

looks like you hit the mark nice job


----------

